# Why are hybrids more vigorous anyway?



## shade131 (Jan 21, 2019)

So I know from advice and experience that hybrids are generally easier to grow. I never wondered until recently exactly why that is. I know it has at least something to do with parents being chosen for both their aesthetics and their ease of growth. But if that's the only reason, it wouldn't explain why some hybrids involving P. emersonii tend to be far easier to grow than even the most vigorous emersonii. So is part of it something that generally occurs whenever two separate species are crossed? Probably a dumb question but I couldn't find a clear answer.....Any explanation would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## mormodes (Jan 22, 2019)

If a species is from a very precise environment - one that is difficult to duplicate in our conditions - the plant will be considered difficult to grow. A hybrid allows the plant to survive in less restrictive conditions because it blends parental traits to varying degrees. Also there's this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heterosis


----------



## shade131 (Jan 22, 2019)

Heterosis. Ah. That explains it. It also explains the liger. Thanks!

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liger


----------



## MorandiWine (Jan 22, 2019)

#hybridvigor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 24, 2019)

It is too general to assume that hybrids are easier. 
It really depends on the cross and even on individual plants. 

As mentioned above, species will thrive when given the right environment.

Hybrids don't necessarily do well in just any conditions.


----------

